# Lieblings-Buffed-Mitarbeiter



## Fabiostos (4. November 2007)

Hi Leute,
Naja, ich wollt einfach mal eine Umfrage eröffnen wer denn so euer Lieblings-Buffedarbeiter ist (Natürlich mögen wir doch alle  Buffeys :-) ).

Auf diese Umfrage bin ich eigentlich durch einen ziemlich fiesen Kommentar zur Buffedshow 51 gekommen
(http://www.buffed.de/features/465/buffedshow-video?folge=51       Comment #221).

Lest ihn euch ruhig durch und schreibt eure Meinung dazu mit in euren Comment. Natürlich könnt ihr auch was zu eurem Vote schreiben.

Ich hab mich für Flo 1 entschieden, da er mir einfach durch Ausstrahlung, seine Art und einfach allgemein der gut gefällt und ich ihn sehr nett finde.

Achja: Wenn ich mehr Stimmen gehabt hätte wären auch noch welche an Benny, Marcel, Zam, Nadine und eigentlich an jeden weiteren Buffed-Mitarbeiter :-) gegangen


----------



## K0l0ss (4. November 2007)

Björn...Jäger halten zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. November 2007)

ZAM hat mich gezwungen für zam zu stimmen...


----------



## Airness (4. November 2007)

Ich würde ja den Hund wählen, fehlt aber scheinbar in der Umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (4. November 2007)

Ich bin zwar eigentlich "Zampathisant",aber seit den seligen GS-Zeiten bin ich auch ein Heinrichfan.Wenn ich nur an das Age 2-Duell zwischen Jörg Langer und Heinrich denke,das war einfach klasse.Oder die guten,alten RSGS-Zeiten (Auf der Suche nach MR- Lenhardt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## cridi (4. November 2007)

marcel und zam ich find beide funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minnidieb (6. November 2007)

Ich habe natürlich für Marcel und seinem Aggro-Gnom gevotet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. November 2007)

[X] Zam

Wenn der Chef nicht wäre, sehe es hier für einige User seeehr düster aus. =>
*an meiner Kette nag*


----------



## toe (6. November 2007)

*BERND * ich will....nen Twink von dir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (6. November 2007)

Hm, war jetzt Flo oder Marcel der etwas naja wie soll ich sagen "dickere" ^^


----------



## Fabiostos (6. November 2007)

Schön das ihr so fleißig schreibt :-)
Aber ich würd auch gern mal eure Meinungen zu dem Kommentar hören. (Link hab ich beim Eröffnungsbeitrag gepostet. Finds komplett unter aller Sau, aber ich hab meine Meinung schon im beitrag 268 gepostet ( ich bezieh mich auch auf den Beitrag 264, auch wenn ich es etwas anders formulieret hätte. Eigentlich haben die ganzen Leute die Bezug auf den Comment 221 genommen haben mir aus der Seele gesprochen  )).


----------



## Wagga (6. November 2007)

Fabiostos schrieb:


> Schön das ihr so fleißig schreibt :-)
> Aber ich würd auch gern mal eure Meinungen zu dem Kommentar hören. (Link hab ich beim Eröffnungsbeitrag gepostet. Finds komplett unter aller Sau, aber ich hab meine Meinung schon im beitrag 268 gepostet ( ich bezieh mich auch auf den Beitrag 264, auch wenn ich es etwas anders formulieret hätte. Eigentlich haben die ganzen Leute die Bezug auf den Comment 221 genommen haben mir aus der Seele gesprochen  )).



Ich finde eigentlich alle buffed Mitarbeiter bringen sehr gut die Informationen auf witzige aber doch noch ernste weiße rüber.

ABer hier meine engere Auswahl: Ich kann mich nur nicht entscheiden wer 1. 2. 3 ist.
Ich würde sagen die eben sich nicht viel.

Heinrich,Björn, Marcel.

Da leider keine Mehrfachauswahl möglich ist geht die Stimme an den erstaufgezählten.


Ich finde alle 3 gleich gut.

Die anderen sind auch sehr mit Spaß an der Sache dabei, aber ich finde die 3 am besten.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Hantorihanzo (6. November 2007)

Ich kann mich nich entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nerlon (6. November 2007)

Heiner!!! Weil ich sein Gesicht schon so lange kenne.

Sonst mag ich noch sehr gerne diesen Lord of the Rings-Menschen der sich immer so anhört als ob er gerade ein halbes Döner im Mund hat. Lustiger Typ.


----------



## Thrawns (7. November 2007)

nerlon schrieb:


> Heiner!!! Weil ich sein Gesicht schon so lange kenne.
> 
> Sonst mag ich noch sehr gerne diesen Lord of the Rings-Menschen der sich immer so anhört als ob er gerade ein halbes Döner im Mund hat. Lustiger Typ.



Flo 2? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find eigentlich alle cool. Und vote für Bernd =)


----------



## Huntara (8. November 2007)

Naja, ich geb zu, das ich nicht alle buffed Mitarbeiter kenne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Von Zam hab ich viel gelesen, aber
der kriegt bestimmt genug Stimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , also hab ich mich für die Frauen entschieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Schlagetot (10. November 2007)

naja, bisher sind ja die "alten Haasen" vorne. Ist dnke ich auch net verwunderlich da man sie einfach am längsten kennt und daher denke ich so ne Art Dauerbonus haben. 
Zu diesem Kommentar zu der Show: Also ich weis ja das man nicht jeden mögen muss, aber deshalb beileidigend zu werden ist imho ne unfeine Sache, die nicht Not tut. 
Ich selbts enthalte mich übrigens, da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann.


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (10. November 2007)

Ich hab für Flo 2 gevotet, ihm beim buffed Cast zuzuhören ist immer so entspannend =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiphos (11. November 2007)

Ich finde den ganzen Haufen einfach super!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gevotet hab ich für Flo1, weil wir UDs zusammenhalten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Nadine hat meinen Vote nicht bekommen, weil sie einen Draenei Schami in der Beta von BC getestet hat und fremdgehen is nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) For the Horde!


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. Dezember 2007)

Marcel mit seinem Aggro-Gnom naürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber spielt eig. einer von euch Buffies nen Schurken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soiphos (9. Dezember 2007)

Schurkissimo schrieb:


> Marcel mit seinem Aggro-Gnom naürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dan und Bernd.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. Dezember 2007)

Danke


----------



## Haxxler (10. Dezember 2007)

Heinrich ftw!


----------



## 3dfxorchid (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde das ganze Team macht das ganze sehr gut.
Und sollen auch so weiter machen.


----------



## Natálya (12. Dezember 2007)

Das sowieso, aber der beste is immer noch Zam, der sieht so aus als würde er die richtige Musik hören (hoffentlich tut er's auch^^). Die anderen mag ich auch sehr gerne!^^


----------



## Ellesar1 (12. Dezember 2007)

ZAM :>

Für die Horde!!

Hau rein mit der Axt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (17. Dezember 2007)

Die Nummer eins ist auf jeden Fall Heinrich, auf Platz zwei folgt dann ganz dicht ZAM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaskopf (18. Dezember 2007)

zam natürlich!


----------



## Amarillo (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann meinen Namen leider nicht finden und da ich keinen der oben genannten persönlich kenne, vote ich für mich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telyar (19. Dezember 2007)

Marcel ftw! Gnom Mages sind halt einfach p0rno =))


----------



## Juliy (20. Dezember 2007)

NADINE FTW!

1. Sieht sie geil aus
2. Hexer müssen zusammen halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammies (23. Dezember 2007)

Aggro Gnome FTW!!


----------



## Karzaak (24. Dezember 2007)

Also erst mal sei gesagt, dass Buffed nicht Buffed wäre ohne alle seine Mitarbeiter/innen!
Alle zusammen ergeben die Melange die mich immerwieder hier vorbeischauen lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gevotet hab ich für Nadine, da sie..


..eine Frau ist
..ich Frauen mag
..Hexer spielt
..einfach sweet ist

und ich ja irgendjemanden nehmen musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Hätte ich den bisherigen Stand des Votes gesehen hätte ich für Dan gestimmt..
Aber die Buffer die öfters zu sehen sind, bekommen halt auch mehr Stimmen.
(siehe Marcellus,Zam und der Mann mit dem süssen Hund)


Grüssle und Frohes Fest


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

Marcel ftw...das moppelige aggro gnom geht wieder auf boss jagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derigrun (29. Dezember 2007)

ZAM -> for the horde


----------



## Lurock (5. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, meine Top-3 sind:

Marcel, ZAM und Floo... öhm... scheiße, welche Nummer war der jetzt? Naja, Flauwy halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe Marcel gevotet, zwar hört ZAM die richtige Musik, 
aber der Aggro-Gnom ist irgendwie fröhlicher und so.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffentlich nimmt mir das jezz keiner übel...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D00mwalker (5. Januar 2008)

Flo2! lotro power!


----------



## Ciliu (5. Januar 2008)

ZAM!

Er bringt einfach Stimmung ;-)


----------



## Sequeira (5. Januar 2008)

Meine Stimme ging an Bernd, der hat so eine tolle Geschichtenerzählerstimme.


----------



## Badomen (6. Januar 2008)

Marcel auf jeden Fall
lässt sich zumindest niemals schlechte Laune anmerken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und er hat ein ruhiges Wesen, sowas spricht auch für ihn


----------



## Sedraku (6. Januar 2008)

Die Welt braucht mehr Zam's.
Wer sonst soll soch ansonst um die ganzen Allianzler kümmern^^

Vote Zam 4 President  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schade, dass es kein voting für den zweit und drittplazierten gibt.

Das wäre in meinem Fall 
2. Heinrich
Auch wenn er zur bösen Allianz gehöhrt, wie er die Buffed show anmoderiert. Grossartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3. Björn 
HUNTERITEM!!!


----------



## Minastirit (7. Januar 2008)

Zam vs Gnom (Marcel)

Bin eigentlich für beide aber Horde 4tW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn ich den gnom irgendwie mag^^


----------



## Berndy (7. Januar 2008)

Of course stimme ich fürn Bernd (nein nicht für mich^^) Finde den Bernd einfach lustig und immer locker drauf und... 


Die allianz
Die kann's




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (7. Januar 2008)

Ich habe für *Marcel* gestimmt.

Gründe: Ich hör ihm total gerne zu, find ihn voll knuffig und ausserdem finde ich die Aktionen mit seinem Gnom voll klasse.Kurz: der is einfach so herzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als 2. würde ich Bernd nehmen, den habe ich durch die Mittmoons ein bisschen kennengelernt und finde,dass er  nen absolut netter Kerl ist...sehr sympathisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und auf dem 3. Platz wäre bei mir wohl ZAM....wieso weiss ich nicht.  Er is einfach cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zu dem Kommentar:
Also das finde ich ja mal unter aller Sau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich meine,warum mögen wir Buffed?Ich mag Buffed,weil es mir Infos bringt auf eine sympathische Art und Weise.Wie Flo 1 aussieht,ist doch absolut egal.Er macht sein Zeug und gut ist.
Ich verzichte jetzt darauf ein psychologisches Gutachten des Users zu erstellen,der sich so wunderbar charmant ausgedrückt hat und denke mir meinen Teil über eine solche Person.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüsse
Pilo

/edit: hier gehts ja nich wirklich ums Aussehen,aber wenn...dann wäre glaube ich Regnor aka Mathias die Nummer 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudl (Suppennudl) (14. Januar 2008)

also gestimmt hab ich für Benny kA warum er is mir einfach sehr Sympathisch (mal abgesehn davon das er Druide ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Würde mein Reihung etwa so aussehn lassen:

Benny
Marcel
Björn
Heinrich

naja über die Reihung streite ich noch innerlich, liegen alle etwa gleich auf xD
aber würde sagen das das GANZE buffed Team ist Spitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Naja ich finde alle sind sehr Nett (jedenfalls in der Buffed Show)
Zam <-- Community Typ ist halt sehr oft im Forum und hier kennen ihn auch fast alle ;D
Marcel <-- Gnom der in der Buffed Show fast immer dabei ist hat sowas ansich ;d weis auch ned.. 
der typ von dhdr ... (den sie an der autobahn rausgeworfen haben ;D) 

Gut drauf sind eigentlich alle ;D aber das gehört ja eigentlich zum job ;D
glaube nicht das sie einen einstellen der nur so : ja hier sind die gegner .. und die kill ich .. wenn ihr es nicht schafft ... dann geht doch heulen ..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Natürlich für ZAM, da ich seine Leidenschaft für die Horde teile. Ob das an der Forscherliga liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZAM geb mir bescheid, falls du da was herausfindest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (14. Januar 2008)

Marvin Clifford ist doch der der Fidget charakteresiert, oder?

Wieso gibt es den nicht bei de Auswahl?


----------



## Rodney (15. Januar 2008)

Konnte mich nicht zwischen FloZwo und Benni entscheiden.


----------



## Lurock (15. Januar 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Konnte mich nicht zwischen FloZwo und Benni entscheiden.


Nimm einfach Marcel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Armandur (15. Januar 2008)

Zam, weil er der einzige ist den ich mir auf Woodstock'69 vorstellen könnte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na gut, Heinrich und Flo (der Zwergenwächter) sehen in Jesuslatschen sicher auch gut aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rein fachlich halte ich rein Ranking für überflüssig! *zähflüssige grüne Masse*

MfG Armandur


----------



## Thalak (17. Januar 2008)

Ich hab für Olli gestimmt. Ist leider nicht so häufig in den buffedShows zu sehen, aber ist eigentlich immer eine Bereicherung wenn er mal mitmacht, bzw. wenn Heinrich ihn ins Drehbuch mit einbaut. Marcel und FloZwo dürfen sich um den zweiten Platz streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (18. Januar 2008)

Zam aber nur er weiß warum (und nein nciht wsa ihr immoment denkt)


----------



## Xaoz (26. Januar 2008)

ZAM!!!^^ Hordler an die Macht!!! Außerdem sind seine Axtangriffe in den Buffedshows am geilsten xD


----------



## EriCartman12 (26. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ZAM hat mich gezwungen für zam zu stimmen...




Pööööööser Zam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja Flo1 4tw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wow-Gamer (27. Januar 2008)

Benni ftw


----------



## Rexo (27. Januar 2008)

Marcel gnome an die macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Limpi07 (27. Januar 2008)

ganz klar FloZwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du machst den buffed cast mindestens doppelt so witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten an 2. stelle hätte ich marcel (mages ftw)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und als 3. Flauwy der is einfach cool^^


----------



## Zanny (27. Januar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal die erste und einzige (Mitleids)Stimme an David vergeben, weis zwar nicht wer das ist aber eine Stimme hat er mindestens verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0wned159 (18. Februar 2008)

zam find ich am besten sein Taure Shamane rockt^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


xD der ist cool...hab für dich gevotet ZAM!!!xD (schleim)^^

ahc der eine Flo da...dieser eine der Hip-HOP hört den finde ich auhc krass!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (27. Februar 2008)

Ganz klar Zam.

Für die Horde!


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2008)

/push?


----------



## Noxiel (10. April 2008)

Und der Mod sprach! 
Störe nicht den Schlaf der Gerechten, denn als lebende Untote werden sie an das Forenantlitz zurück kehren und wehe dem der ihre Ruhe störte, sollte er nicht mehr als ein unwürdiges "/push" beizutragen haben. Er soll sich fortan gemaßregelt fühlen, denn was vergessen ist, soll vergessen bleiben. 

Neudeutsch:
dragon unterlasse es bitte in Zukunft Zombiethreads auszugraben, wenn du nicht mehr beizutragen hast.


----------



## Merlinia (18. April 2008)

Ich will aber 3 leuten nen vote gebn^^ also ZAM, Anette und Marcel sind am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (19. April 2008)

Bin für den Florian Dellé.. Kommt mir persönlich am sympathischsten rüber :x


----------



## Schurkissimo (20. April 2008)

Aggro GNOOOM!!!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

der ZAMinator finde ich sieht cool aus und spielt horde was will man mehr xDD


----------



## Wow-Gamer (20. April 2008)

Benni ftw...

Aber eig finde ich das die buffed-mitarbeiter alle ganz gut/nett und kompetent sind^^ 

1. B3n
2. Trantor/Zazi/Crowley
3. Shadaim/Zam/Flauwy
4. Björn(Er wäre ja weiter oben, aber er spielt ja en Jäger...^^)/Dargrimm
5. Dan/Matze
6. Der Rest


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

also ich meine ich hätte ja auch für die mädels gestimmt aber tut mir leid nadine und anette der ZAM ist da einfach cooler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (20. April 2008)

Aggro-Gnom ftw und so^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampirgott (13. September 2008)

Meine Stimme gehört Marcel   ->  Lang lebe der Aggro-Gnom xD


----------



## neo1986 (13. September 2008)

Die moderatoren sind wachgeworden.

Zum thema:
Marcel mein namensverwanter natürlich.


----------

